# I love... and miss a good old fashioned diner



## squatting dog (Mar 7, 2021)

Like this what appears to be an old trolley, and a 37 Chevy parked out front.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2021)

Me too dog. I ran a bread route for years and first stop was the Jet Diner. Two eggs and toast, under a buck.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 7, 2021)

We only have one real diner left in the Center City, right next door to City Hall.  It's so small that it struggles to stay afloat but it has a loyal clientele.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 7, 2021)

Nothing could be finer than a good old-fashioned diner.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 7, 2021)

This is the diner I grew up with.
Still there.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 7, 2021)

We have a couple here but I haven't eaten in a restaurant for over a year. Can't wait to go back!


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 7, 2021)

Yes and also miss the good old fashioned soda fountain.


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 8, 2021)

I love diners, but they are sadly a vanishing breed!  Too many folks would rather go to a trendy place with atmosphere embellishments and high prices, convinced that they are getting something better that has social brag value...


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 10, 2021)

For us, diners are the go-to place for breakfast and/or quick lunch.   We are fortunate to have more than a few and suspect most have survived due to loyal clientele.  Although not the best of the bunch, this one's not far away.






The true measure of a good diner is the quality of their meatloaf and gravy and/or meatloaf sandwich.  Although rare up here, biscuits with redeye gravy is another good indicator.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2021)

New Jersey is well known for it's diners. My husband and I were the "diner King and Queen" for a few years after we got together. But I don't think we ever at one of the most famous in Clifton, N.J.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Mar 13, 2021)

it's goodies like this that make me a proud teetotaler


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Mar 13, 2021)

still serving the public in down town St Paul


----------



## RubyK (Mar 21, 2021)

Mickey's Diner

It's a fun place to eat, but very small.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 22, 2021)

After touring FDR's home in Hyde Park, NY one morning I ate the Eveready Diner. Next stop after that delicious breakfast was a tour of Martin Van Buren's home in Kinderhook.

https://www.evereadydiner.com/


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 22, 2021)

*What I Look For In A Dine*r:  Meatloaf!






Classic meatloaf is the standard by which all diners should be judged, be it plated with mushroom gravy or in a sandwich. I figure just about anybody can do the standard grill fare (e.g., eggs, burgers, etc.)


----------

